# Meine Katze



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

Never posted in this section before, so I thought I'd show off my kitty, Gracie.


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

Oh my, she is sooo pretty!


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

thanks! she is such a sweetheart


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

So cute! Sprichst du deutsch?


----------



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

Gracie is a beauty!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I LOVE that cat!! She's so unique.


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks guys!! Und ja, Ich spreche deutch seit sieben jahre!


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

Cool! I'm learning but I think you said that you've been speaking it since you were 7? I started taking a class a couple months ago.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful cat!


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

You were super close!! I said seven years lol. I basically started my freshman year of high school and now I am in my junior year of college. I had a period of about two years that I didn't really keep up on it but could still speak/write it, and now I might make it my minor.


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

I almost had it! I have many relatives in Europe, so I decided I should start learning some German. It's a really cool language!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

My mouse looks like her!! :0 And she's so pretty! She kinda has a beard, lol.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

awwww what a cutie!!!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

it's been a while since I've taken german. Eventually, after I get my degree, I want to take both spanish and german. I love both languages to much. The more people to talk to, I suppose!


----------

